# 500mg test e cycle pct.



## powermaster

Finishing up 12 week cycle of 500mg test e only. Have clomid and nova on hand but not sure I need both. I was thinking clomid might be all I need at 50/50/50/50. I understand that 2 weeks after last pin is correct to start. Any suggestion or concerns ????.


----------



## Jada

Yes u need both, nova 40/40/20/20


----------



## powermaster

Jada said:


> Yes u need both, nova 40/40/20/20



Just to clarify that would be 40 mg ed for first two weeks then 20mg ed for the following two weeks


----------



## Four1Thr33

Correction .. U don't NEED both but both would be the recommendation 
And u are correct 40mg week one and two
And 20mg the following two weeks

This is the basic pct


----------



## powermaster

Is it correct that pct is designed to help you keep a larger percentage of your gains. I have done so much reading on here that everything starts to run together. Lol. Wondering to what else a person can do to help hold on there gains.


----------



## grind4it

Eat....a lot


----------



## SAD

Powermaster, I found when I used to cycle that the single biggest key to me retaining gains was my mentality.  I had to mentally prepare myself for acceptable losses in size and strength, and emotional instability, but I would wake up every morning and tell myself that it was all normal and I could not let it keep me out of the gym OR out of the fridge.  I needed to keep lifting and eating smart and consistently.

Chemically though, clomid and nolva will absolutely help and are the tried and true.  There are other options out there that CAN be amazing, but about 50% are non-responders, so for this one just stick with the old standby.  Also, HCG is important.  You can recover without it, but it would have been wise if you were using it for the past 12 weeks and then blast it for the two weeks BEFORE pct.  If you haven't done it, lesson learned.  Use HCG next time.

Lastly, I may catch some flack for this, but I swear to GOD my experience with a natty test booster made by Purus Labs called Recycle was awesome.  I used it alongside my PCT, not in place of it, and my libido never faltered, most of my gains stuck, strength stayed up, and mood was completely normal.  Don't knock it until you've tried it, because you may just have the best PCT ever.


----------



## powermaster

SAD said:


> Powermaster, I found when I used to cycle that the single biggest key to me retaining gains was my mentality.  I had to mentally prepare myself for acceptable losses in size and strength, and emotional instability, but I would wake up every morning and tell myself that it was all normal and I could not let it keep me out of the gym OR out of the fridge.  I needed to keep lifting and eating smart and consistently.
> 
> Chemically though, clomid and nolva will absolutely help and are the tried and true.  There are other options out there that CAN be amazing, but about 50% are non-responders, so for this one just stick with the old standby.  Also, HCG is important.  You can recover without it, but it would have been wise if you were using it for the past 12 weeks and then blast it for the two weeks BEFORE pct.  If you haven't done it, lesson learned.  Use HCG next time.
> 
> Lastly, I may catch some flack for this, but I swear to GOD my experience with a natty test booster made by Purus Labs called Recycle was awesome.  I used it alongside my PCT, not in place of it, and my libido never faltered, most of my gains stuck, strength stayed up, and mood was completely normal.  Don't knock it until you've tried it, because you may just have the best PCT ever.



See thats where I get confused. Hcg for the full 12 weeks but this being my first cycle it was suggested to just use test only. Dont know much about hcg but will research it for sure and maybe run it on next cycle. I will definitely eat more. I figured to it would be more of a mind set.


----------



## SAD

Who suggested test only? Were they implying you shouldn't take any other AAS compounds?  If so, then yes, I agree.  But if they were implying only test and NOTHING else including hcg and an AI and PCT etc, then they need to be exposed and taught a thing or two-million.

Search pregnenolone here and you'll see just one avenue by which HCG is important.


----------



## powermaster

SAD said:


> Who suggested test only? Were they implying you shouldn't take any other AAS compounds?  If so, then yes, I agree.  But if they were implying only test and NOTHING else including hcg and an AI and PCT etc, then they need to be exposed and taught a thing or two-million.
> 
> Search pregnenolone here and you'll see just one avenue by which HCG is important.



Yes I got to thinking about that and I think you are right. They were suggesting not to stack any other was on top of the test. 
Thanks for all they replies. A person never stops learning here.


----------



## Cobra Strike

what sad said....except for the natty test booster 

when cycling...there is absolutely no way on earth your gonna keep your gains. Your test levels crash and that right there will result in loss of muscle mass. People who say they kept everything while in pct are just plain stupid. They convert muscle to fat and since the scale reads close to the same they think they kept the weight. The only way to really keep your gains after a blast is with trt. Pct is more designed to get your hpta functioning normally again and get your natty test producing which in turn will help keep gains...so keeping your gains is a secondary objective in pct. IMO


----------



## powermaster

Cobra Strike said:


> what sad said....except for the natty test booster
> 
> when cycling...there is absolutely no way on earth your gonna keep your gains. Your test levels crash and that right there will result in loss of muscle mass. People who say they kept everything while in pct are just plain stupid. They convert muscle to fat and since the scale reads close to the same they think they kept the weight. The only way to really keep your gains after a blast is with trt. Pct is more designed to get your hpta functioning normally again and get your natty test producing which in turn will help keep gains...so keeping your gains is a secondary objective in pct. IMO



So are u suggesting hcg during cycle or just blast hcg before pct?
Also is all hcg reconstituted or is there such a thing as ready to hcg.


----------



## Cobra Strike

Ya I always recommend hcg during cycle and pre serm therapy. Its only beneficial so why not?

Hcg degenerates so the shelf life isnt long enough to come pre mixed....so to answer your question its always something you should reconstitute yourself with Bacteriostatic water.


----------



## losieloos

I did Clomid only pct but I was also on hcg during my cycle.


----------



## powermaster

Not finding much on hcg mixing. I know self life is short so how is a 5000iu vial broken down in to say 250 iu 2xweek? Was looking at getting two 5000iu vials and running 250 iu 2xweek then maybe blast before pct. just need some info on mixing and reconstituting whatever that is


----------



## Four1Thr33

If u want 250 2x a week u need any number divided by 20 needed units
So two Cc bac water in a 5000vial every ten mark on slin pin is 250mcg
And four CC bac water would be every 20mark


----------



## Four1Thr33

Forgot to add. That one vial will last 10 weeks at that does and it's not good that long so u would have to pre load half about and freeze them is what I did


----------



## powermaster

Four1Thr33 said:


> Forgot to add. That one vial will last 10 weeks at that does and it's not good that long so u would have to pre load half about and freeze them is what I did



Can you explain the pre load


----------



## 86vette07

Just curious on What kind of Gains did you achieve on Test only cycle?


----------



## powermaster

86vette07 said:


> Just curious on What kind of Gains did you achieve on Test only cycle?



Gained about 20lbs .not much gains in strength though.


----------



## Four1Thr33

Pre load is just making up the pins ahead of time.  
Make a vial and take like 10 pins .. Draw 250 and freeze them


----------



## powermaster

sounds simple. so just how long is self life? Should it be kept in frig after mixed along with the preloaded pins in freezer


----------



## powermaster

i am 4 wks into pct I started taking 50mg clomid 50/50/50/50 2 weeks after last pin. So now i am thinking about blood work to see where levels are. Sex drive was gone about 2 wks after my last pin and has not returned so i am concerned about that even though at my age there are no more little ones in the future. So other than that I feel great. I have lost some strength and gains which was to be expected. Now i am planning out next cycle but not sure when to start.
Any thoughts??


----------



## Cobra Strike

pct isnt a garantee its just a kick start. Your body needs to get that hpta working so even though you ran a pct it doesnt mean your recovered. I wouldnt get blood work until a month or so after your pct so you can give your body a chance to do its thing. The general go by for when to start another cycle is time on + pct = time off


----------



## powermaster

Yeah I figured time on = time off thanks verifying that. I did have some blood work done for life insurance police and several things came back high but I'm not sure if its related to aas or not. First was triglycerides, cholesterol hdl, creatinine was low. They want me to see a doc and find out why. Should I tell them about aas or just let it be?


----------



## gymrat827

powermaster said:


> i am 4 wks into pct I started taking 50mg clomid 50/50/50/50 2 weeks after last pin. So now i am thinking about blood work to see where levels are. Sex drive was gone about 2 wks after my last pin and has not returned so i am concerned about that even though at my age there are no more little ones in the future. So other than that I feel great. I have lost some strength and gains which was to be expected. Now i am planning out next cycle but not sure when to start.
> Any thoughts??



yea, pick up some DAA at your local supp shop/GNC or whatever.  DAA is good, cheap and effective for the pricetag.  Id also up the clomid to 75mg ED for maybe a wk, than taper down again.  If you have access to nolva get some of that too.  20-40mg will assist the clomid and the work it has to do.


----------

